# When was/is your first ultrasound?



## grace10209

I have had two betas and all is well, see sig, now I have to wait for my first ultrasound which will be on 2/26 at 7.3 weeks or so

Can you tell me when your first scan was? I'm nervous and anxious - so I think hearing your scan stories will help me feel better:dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

I paid for a private one at 6+4 but I don't get my entitled one til about 12 weeks, no date yet been told beginning of march


----------



## grace10209

Tx anyone else?


----------



## midori1999

I don't have a scan date yet, but my doctor told me to ring the midwife if I havent heard anything by the middle/end of next week as I should be seen urgently. I was told before I was pregnant to expect a scan at 7-8 weeks, so it should be at the end of February/start of March.


----------



## binksmommy

First U/s should be 12 weeks


----------



## grace10209

Binksmommy
Is that when your first U/S was? What did you do between bfp and 12 weeks!?!??


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I usually get one by 8 weeks, but cus things are going well, and they dont do ultrasounds often here, I have to wait till 12 weeks 4 days.


----------



## grace10209

Mommy2lilmen
Thanks for sharing!! Omg wait til 12 weeks? What are you doing to stay same during this time? 

I guess all those kids keep you distracted !


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I'm counting down..I'm also debating buying a dopple


----------



## J22

I had my first scan last week at 12wks. Yep, it's tough waiting so long but I tried to keep myself as sane as possible during the long wait (...well, with some freaking out in between!). I'd worked myself up so much for the scan that I was so tense and nervous when I finally got into that damn chair that my legs were shaking....but such a wonderful feeling when you see peanut in there! xx


----------



## julesjules100

My first scan was at 5 weeks but it's an IVF baby so they wanted to check he was in the right place (!). I then had another at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks and 28 weeks (with another coming up at 32 weeks). However, I went privately so had to pay for them all. If you're prepared to pay you can get scanned to death!

Other than that I think it's typical to have the first scan at 12 weeks. Good luck! x


----------



## grace10209

J22 said:


> I had my first scan last week at 12wks. Yep, it's tough waiting so long but I tried to keep myself as sane as possible during the long wait (...well, with some freaking out in between!). I'd worked myself up so much for the scan that I was so tense and nervous when I finally got into that damn chair that my legs were shaking....but such a wonderful feeling when you see peanut in there! xx

j22, thanks for responding! wow. i can't imagine waiting til 12 weeks. WOW, amazing strength and patience you have..........you are inspiring me now, everytime I get antsy i will think of you waiting til 12 weeks.

I only have to wait til 7.4 for my first ultrasound! was your DH with you for that first appt? so you went at 12, now when do they have you going back for the next one?


----------



## grace10209

julesjules100 said:


> My first scan was at 5 weeks but it's an IVF baby so they wanted to check he was in the right place (!). I then had another at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks and 28 weeks (with another coming up at 32 weeks). However, I went privately so had to pay for them all. If you're prepared to pay you can get scanned to death!
> 
> Other than that I think it's typical to have the first scan at 12 weeks. Good luck! x

congrats on your ivf baby! what a wonderful thing. and wow you are almost 32 weeks! i can't wait to get there. how has pregnancy been for you?


----------



## julesjules100

grace10209 said:


> congrats on your ivf baby! what a wonderful thing. and wow you are almost 32 weeks! i can't wait to get there. how has pregnancy been for you?

Ooo, I WISH I was nearly 32 weeks! Just past 28 weeks sadly (28+4) so still a little further to go. I want to get to 30 and then 32. I'm breaking it into units of time to move it along quicker. 

I really have nothing to complain about at all (no sickness etc at any point) but there's always room to complain about pregnancy! lol First tri was probably the worst for me in terms of worrying but that passes with each hurdle. I was really tired too all the time (although that hadn't really changed in second tri). I've had major problems with insomnia all the way through, often waking at 3 or 4 in the morning and then just having to get straight up for work at 7.30, which meant I was exhausted all the time. I'm on early mat leave now so can nap in the day which has been a big help knowing that I can. Another defining thing for me in pregnancy was the endless intense hunger. I have to fight not to eat lots, which was weird as I've always been careful about my weight! As a result I'm 23lbs up (eek). 

The best parts for me have been the scans and see LO go from a flashing blob of a heart beat to becoming more and more baby-like. Once you get past c 20 weeks the 3D/4D scans are great. It was lovely to see my baby boy's face and big pouty lips last week :)

x


----------



## ClipMyWings

My first one was on January 23rd and I was just shy of 8 weeks. Everything was good and we got to hear a heartbeat. Our next one is February 27th & I'll be just shy of 13 weeks & we'll be getting an NT to check for any abnormalities. It feels like forever between scans. I wish the date would hurry up so that I know that I'm out of the danger zone and everything is going ok. Fingers crossed!


----------



## J22

grace10209 said:


> J22 said:
> 
> 
> I had my first scan last week at 12wks. Yep, it's tough waiting so long but I tried to keep myself as sane as possible during the long wait (...well, with some freaking out in between!). I'd worked myself up so much for the scan that I was so tense and nervous when I finally got into that damn chair that my legs were shaking....but such a wonderful feeling when you see peanut in there! xx
> 
> j22, thanks for responding! wow. i can't imagine waiting til 12 weeks. WOW, amazing strength and patience you have..........you are inspiring me now, everytime I get antsy i will think of you waiting til 12 weeks.
> 
> I only have to wait til 7.4 for my first ultrasound! was your DH with you for that first appt? so you went at 12, now when do they have you going back for the next one?Click to expand...


Yes, OH was with me...I was so nervous I forgot what questions I wanted to ask the doc! I now have to wait until 20 weeks...seems ages away (would have liked one in between at 16wks but the national health system here marks 20wks for the next one). You're lucky to have one at 7wks to keep you going til the next one! xxx


----------



## Peacenik

I'm having my first on valentines day - how romantic! I'll be a day short of 8 weeks. We've opted for CVS so they need to do an ultrasound prior to that.


----------



## phrumkidost

I also waited 12 weeks for my first, but primarily because I was overseas in a third world country for the first 9 weeks so had no choice! :)

One I got home, got in to see my GP, and could get scheduled for an U/S it was going to be almost 11 weeks. They wanted one at 12, and since I had to pay for both, I thought why bother with the early one? But gosh, what a relief it was to see a baby in there moving around!


----------



## julesjules100

phrumkidost said:


> I also waited 12 weeks for my first, but primarily because I was overseas in a third world country for the first 9 weeks so had no choice! :)
> 
> One I got home, got in to see my GP, and could get scheduled for an U/S it was going to be almost 11 weeks. They wanted one at 12, and since I had to pay for both, I thought why bother with the early one? But gosh, what a relief it was to see a baby in there moving around!

Earlier ones (ie before 12wks) are to rule out ectopic pregnancy. Don't seem to be done that often but typically are for those who had assisted conception x


----------



## grace10209

Hi Everyone
Thanks to all of you for responding, this thread has helped me and im sure with help others that stumble upon it.

I can't wait for my scan! I really appreciate hearing that several of you waited til 12 weeks or so for first scan.........like I said before, I will think of you when I start to get antsy.

Thanks again.


----------



## Borboleta

I had mine at almost 7 weeks because I was on Clomid. And I could hear a heartbeat:). Maybe you could ask your doctor for an early one :winkwink:.


----------



## Tammy77

I'm having mine at 6w0d but I also was on Femara w/IUI so my RE sneaks you in earlier. If it was w/my regular OB it wouldn't have been until 8 wks (I'm in the US).:flower:


----------



## Scout

My OB is amazing. I"ve had 3 m/c's and I'm over 40, so he scanned me at 6 weeks and then every week after until 13, then another at 16, 19, 20. I have another one at 24 weeks and then another at 28. The first ones were amazing bc I got to see the progession each week...from a blob with a heartbeat that got bigger and bigger and then suddenly it had arms and legs. so cool! 

good luck with your scan.


----------



## binksmommy

grace10209 said:


> Binksmommy
> Is that when your first U/S was? What did you do between bfp and 12 weeks!?!??

I believe I was 12 weeks or very close....meanwhile ...
Prayed for a healthy baby!!!!


----------



## My Three Sons

My OB does them at 6 weeks, but due to the tech not being there every day of the week, my first one will be next Thursday. I should be 6w6d. I am glad it's not right at 6 weeks though as I couldn't bear to not see the hb because of it being too early. I hope and pray there is a HB when I go next week....


----------

